# Late week slush explosions?



## Grassi21 (Feb 13, 2011)

Forecast for New Hartford.


Wednesday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 43.

Wednesday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 26.

Thursday: Partly sunny, with a high near 48.

Thursday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 36.

Friday: Partly sunny, with a high near 51. 

I am thinking I will be there at some point.  Anyone else?


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2011)

Late week afternoon is a possibility, based on whether any bumps make their way onto Gunbarrel or not this week. Nor'easter won't get slushy even with those temps. Ex will be nice though.


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2011)

Greg said:


> based on whether any bumps make their way onto Gunbarrel or not this week



Looks to be the case. So I'll be there probably Friday afternoon and perhaps Thursday.


----------



## 180 (Feb 14, 2011)

Greg said:


> Looks to be the case. So I'll be there probably Friday afternoon and perhaps Thursday.



Takes a little while to grow the corn.


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2011)

Gunny's been seeded. What are your guys' plans? I'm thinking tomorrow afternoon. Maybe Friday afternoon too. Who's going this week?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2011)

Might try to get some early evening scraps in on Friday....


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2011)

Some sun, warmth and ripper traffic, and we're in:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm having a very hard time rationalizing why I shouldn't take a half day tomorrow to ski for a few hours in the afternoon...


----------



## jack97 (Feb 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I'm having a very hard time rationalizing why I shouldn't take a half day tomorrow to ski for a few hours in the afternoon...



haha... my local hill finally let the moguls formed. They were still bullet proof this morning, it did soften up but not much.


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I'm having a very hard time rationalizing why I shouldn't take a half day tomorrow to ski for a few hours in the afternoon...



That's your effin' problem. I got it figured out.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2011)

I think I'm going to try for Friday afternoon, give it an extra day to get nice and soft...


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I think I'm going to try for Friday afternoon, give it an extra day to get nice and soft...



You could be dead by Friday. 

Seriously, they're talking 52 now, but cloudy tomorrow. Friday might be a better day, but I still think I'm hitting it tomorrow, and if it's good, I'll make Friday work too.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2011)

Tomorrow would be easier for me to get out of work earlier, but I would have a time crunch to get out of there.  Friday will be harder to get out early, but no other real restraints.


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Tomorrow would be easier for me to get out of work earlier, but I would have a time crunch to get out of there.  Friday will be harder to get out early, but no other real restraints.



Both bro. Problem solved.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2011)

Greg said:


> Both bro. Problem solved.



Not gonna happen.


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2011)

52 degrees now according to the Sundown Web site...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2011)

Greg said:


> 52 degrees now according to the Sundown Web site...



Enjoy! :beer:


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Enjoy! :beer:



Uhm....56.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2011)

Greg said:


> Uhm....56.



You suck...


----------



## Madroch (Feb 17, 2011)

Thinking about a night visit tonight... hope the day crew skis em in a bit!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2011)

Should be able to get out of work around noon tomorrow to ski for a few hours.  Anyone else going to venture out?


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Should be able to get out of work around noon tomorrow to ski for a few hours.  Anyone else going to venture out?



Possibly...


----------



## planb420 (Feb 18, 2011)

I will be there today, if any bumpers see me out feel free to grab me for some photos in the bumps, I had fun taking photos of Greg blasting the tops off of some bumps yesterday!!!


----------

